# Broyhill Furniture Help



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

I was handed down a furniture set from my Grandparents. It is made by Broyhill and has some part numbers on the under sides. However, I am unable to track anything down on the internet regarding these pieces. 

The reason I am so interested is because I want to find the dinning table that goes with it, or atleast a similiar substitute. And possibly a second end table. I have the china cabinet, buffet table, coffee table and end table.

If anyone can point me in the right direction, it would be GREATLY apprecieted.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sending PM.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

looks asian in design.... try seaching that way


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

> looks asian in design.... try seaching that way


I tried it.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Like I said in my PM, my wife can get you anything from Broyhill if it's still available. If it's not she be glad to help you find something close. She's in the top 10 at her store and knows her stuff.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

432-0-987 C-709 is the common number stamped on each table.
Individual numbers are 3011-09, 3011-04, 3011-13.
I did not find any numbers on the china cabinet.
But it did have a sticker in one drawer: Broyhill Premier Collection

I am not sure how old this set is. Im willing to bet that it is no longer made/available. But if you are able to come up with any info, it would be more than I have now.


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

hi FERG,

i was wondering what kind of furniture your wife can have....
i wanted to have a an antique table set....but i can't find those.
i hope you could help me with my problem and please post some picture if 
you can find one.


----------

